# Why I can’t use furaffinity on my phone



## Bronymaster1234 (Mar 31, 2021)

I been waiting for the site to come back online for my phone but It keeps saying and showing the same thing over and over. If the creators of the site can read this plz help me


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 1, 2021)

Close tabs and re-visit the site?
If still nope... Well... OnO


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2021)

Might have to clear your browsing history and cache. That fixed it for me.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

codex ban is a thing.

we lost a lot more than flash when Adobe did the dirty.


----------

